
The Programmer's Oath - edroche
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2015/11/18/TheProgrammersOath.html
======
thefastlane
> "I will do nothing that decreases that productivity."

> "I will produce estimates that are honest both in magnitude and precision."

This looks more like an oath that ScrumMasters (TM) would like their team of
serfs to uphold, so as to add the dimension of moral gravitas to the team's
continual hamster-wheel-running.

------
andrewmcwatters
I will ignore time constraints and business concerns to uphold ideals that are
not realistic.

I will be a workhorse and ignore the fact that I am maintaining legacy code,
or writing software that ultimately cripples my resume and portfolio.

I will work beyond the 8-to-5 and it will not be to improve my craft, but to
continue working on underestimated projects with low profit margins.

I will never stop trying to learn and improve my craft, and it will come at
the expense of trying to balance every other important aspect of life whilst
sacrificing some of them, such as family.

I will work predominantly with people who like ideals such as Uncle Bob's but
produce work that cannot ever hope to compete against world-class developers
and designers.

------
irascible
pretty words... which are often orthogonal to real world work scenarios.

